# Nice used Emco Super11 for sale Pacific Northwest



## Anglepoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Saw this post this morning and might be of interest to members in the Pacific Northwest.

I am in no way connected to the seller. Purely FYI......

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/showthread.php?t=176648


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 11, 2009)

The EMCO Maximat is a nice lathe, and that's a below average price - especially if it's within driving distance.


----------



## rx78gp02 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd jump on it since i live only a 5 min drive away. But i'd have no where to put it!!!!
oh the humanity!


----------

